# Rapido 783F engine - cam belt or chain?



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

I noted in the June issue of Practical Motorhome (p. 59) that Phil Curry says that the 2.2ltr Ducato engine is a joint venture with Ford produced at Dagenham and is also used in the Transit. The accompanying picture shows a chain-driven cam. Does anyone know if this also applies to the 2.3ltr engine in the latest 7 and 70 series?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at my Ducato 2.3 JTD engine manual - the piccie looks very much a cam belt ( Engine is FIAE 0481C V244BSMCC – AYC 1.21 ) 

Motorhome is 741F

Harry


----------

